# Expanded to a 316hr TiVoHD w/lifetime and TiVo Wireless g adaptor



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I have the hours wrong it's a 1 TB drive with 157 hrs

Might sell these @ $550 or best offer.

PM or post.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Offer is now at $420(shipping cost not included)

with a TiVo C00210 TiVoGlo Premium Remote Control, Black(hardly used)


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Just got off the phone with TiVo, I was told after a long checking/hold that this box would be a qualify box for MSD on new service for the new owner. YMMV


----------

